# American Made Carbon Arrows



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Great to see, 100% American made. Those PTP tapered shafts in .250 spine look nice. Especially like that the G nock fits right into the shaft like the AMG Smart Shafts I had. Also, glad to see that you are making some in stiffer spines too. What are the specs/details on the insert?
Thanks.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Arrow Dynamics (Sep 3, 2010)

It will take its own insert, about the size of ACC the good thing about the shaft is a two inch parallel portion at the nock end making a true dual spine shaft also the insert fits inside the shaft, like most arrows (no outsert). The best feature is 100% American made.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Even the carbon is US made with these shafts. Check out the new PTP shafts. They are very nice and very high carbon content, no fiberglass mixed in like some companies.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

I ordered some high plains hunters yesterday can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Trad hunters should check out their new wood grain tapered carbon shafts. I can't wait to try out my new shafts on the way.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
If this company hasn't changed hands. I met the owners son at that time, at a Archery Trade Show.Believe the show was in Ind.
At that time the arrows were color marked, and not much choice for a different nocks. Glad they have improved on the nock insert. [ Later


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> If this company hasn't changed hands. I met the owners son at that time, at a Archery Trade Show.Believe the show was in Ind.
> At that time the arrows were color marked, and not much choice for a different nocks. Glad they have improved on the nock insert. [ Later


Son now owns the company and has really improved manufacturing with significant investment in the company and machinery. He is committed to providing excellent customer service and support, something that was lacking a few years back. They have a new, updated website. Check out the new PTP shafts that use a G nock. I shot them and they are very sweet shafts using the highest quality American made carbon that you can buy. There are no other companies using American carbon and manufacturing them in the US. I don't believe that even Easton is using American made carbon, but I could be wrong. I do know that some of the Easton shafts are made in the US. No other company at this time is making American manufactured shafts. Don't be mislead.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Made in the USA!


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Really improved quality control and US made.


----------



## XBOWMAN (May 11, 2010)

Made in the USA I like that as many of us do. But I just left the website and checked on the price of these shafts or arrows and was sticker shocked to say the least. Made in other countries at a lower cost is why you see less items with the label made in the USA. Just because it's made in the US that shouldn't give a company the right to ask a small fortune for their product if you ask me. You make a good product and sell it at a fair price and with it being made in the US that company should do very well. Their top of the line arrows are out of my price range and as I see it we both lose but I do wish Arrow Dynamics the best.


----------



## Arrow Dynamics (Sep 3, 2010)

XBOWMAN,if you compare my shafts to the other top of the line shafts I am in the same price range, in some cases cheaper, I see other companies get $200-$150 per dozen for shafts that are made overseas that dont pay for items I have to pay for. I pay wages, insurance, federal and state taxes,unemployment and American made carbon, machines, components etc. I am sure you can find the shafts for less thru a dealer. I cant compete with the $18/dz. for 6 fletched arrows, these companies also offer a dozen arrows for $120 dz. how do you justify that? I could easily go overseas with my production which would be much easier, but I would rather give my payroll to American employees.


----------



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

Arrow Dynamics said:


> XBOWMAN,if you compare my shafts to the other top of the line shafts I am in the same price range, in some cases cheaper, I see other companies get $200-$150 per dozen for shafts that are made overseas that dont pay for items I have to pay for. I pay wages, insurance, federal and state taxes,unemployment and American made carbon, machines, components etc. I am sure you can find the shafts for less thru a dealer. I cant compete with the $18/dz. for 6 fletched arrows, these companies also offer a dozen arrows for $120 dz. how do you justify that? I could easily go overseas with my production which would be much easier, but I would rather give my payroll to American employees.


amen...


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

The prices are inline with other top company's shafts. I paid $170 for GT Kinetic Pro's, $190 for the AMG Smart Shafts that AD actually made for them. Carbon Tech and Carbon Xpress also have similar prices with their premier shafts and they are all made overseas. I guarantee, that their profit margin is higher than AD's margin. Everyone always gripes about foreign made shafts and wanting to buy American on here. Well know's your chance to put your money where your mouth is! If you cannot afford them, then that is one thing and fine, but many can and already do pay that for Chinese or Mexican made shafts.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Patriot or not?


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

good luck and go USA


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Man, I just got my new AD PTP arrows and they are sweet. I got them in 250 spine. They are slim tapered arrows. The Easton G nock fits in the thin end perfectly. They are shooting like darts for me. I think that I found a new arrow. Plan to send one through a deer this week. Check them out on the Nitro stinger website. Very high carbon content and 100% USA made, even the nocks and inserts. Another great thing is NO OUTSERT! First thin shaft that I know of without an outsert.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

XBOWMAN said:


> Made in the USA I like that as many of us do. But I just left the website and checked on the price of these shafts or arrows and was sticker shocked to say the least. Made in other countries at a lower cost is why you see less items with the label made in the USA. Just because it's made in the US that shouldn't give a company the right to ask a small fortune for their product if you ask me. You make a good product and sell it at a fair price and with it being made in the US that company should do very well. Their top of the line arrows are out of my price range and as I see it we both lose but I do wish Arrow Dynamics the best.


They are able to make them in Third World Countries at a lower cost for one big reason. The wages paid or in some cases not paid to the workers,who in many cases are actually underage kids. Gold Tips,Carbon Express,Carbon Tech and much of the Easton line are all made overseas. The only cheap arrows in these lines are rejects that dont fall within specs.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Check out the new PTP slim tapered arrows. I am now shooting them and they are very nice. Built in FOC was impressive. An Easton G nock will fit in perfectly. Insert is a PDP small ACC insert that fits inside the shaft. I also found out that an Easton HP insert will fit in perfectly if you put one in a drill and hit it with emory paper for a few seconds. That is a great insert IMO. It's the one they use with the ACC Pro Hunters. All 100% US made.


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

Lets see some pics of your finished arrows Longbow?

Sounds like a great shaft and am really impressed they are targeting the .250 spine among others. 
I will definitely plan on getting a dozen for some testing and post results in comparison to some of the big name comparables I own...


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Good to talk to you again today Glenn. I sent the info you ask for.

Gerald


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

Going to check them out, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Arrow Dynamics (Sep 3, 2010)

Looking for dealers in MI, PA and NY I am getting alot of response from these areas. If there are any dealers that would like to take a look at the shafts, send me a PM or e-mail.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Arrow Dynamics said:


> Looking for dealers in MI, PA and NY I am getting alot of response from these areas. If there are any dealers that would like to take a look at the shafts, send me a PM or e-mail.


Good to hear, they are sweet shafts, especially the Stinger PTP shafts. They fly superb.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Check out the Stinger PTP shafts.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## dito (Sep 28, 2009)

Pretty interesting I'll keep an eye out next time I'm ready for some arrows.


----------



## csteinberg (Oct 18, 2005)

I shot the .395 magnums for a long time! Awesome 3d and indoor arrow! 
Great company! Super durable Arrows!


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

csteinberg said:


> I shot the .395 magnums for a long time! Awesome 3d and indoor arrow!
> Great company! Super durable Arrows!


For 3D and indoor the .395's with 85gr glue ins fly like darts out of my bow @ 28" and 56#.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

I just shot a Stinger PTP in .250 spine through a newer Spyderweb target, through a 1/2" piece of plywood backing and sticking out the back of a 1" plywood backstop. Arrow is still fine. Had to hammer it out.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Arrow Dynamics said:


> Looking for dealers in MI, PA and NY I am getting alot of response from these areas. If there are any dealers that would like to take a look at the shafts, send me a PM or e-mail.


 Glenn, I tried to help you with Michigan as if you remember we talked on the phone but you never got back to me with prices or anything else. Thanks, Dan


----------



## Arrow Dynamics (Sep 3, 2010)

The 395 mags will now take the S-nock or our regular nock. We now have a uni-bushing that will fit the Nitros and 395's. I would rather sell to dealers than direct, any dealers or reps who want an American made arrow send me a PM or e-mail. I also make a parallel shaft and crossbow arrows.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Great Arrows!


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Check out the Stinger PTP shafts. Slim tapered shafts, strong and hit hard. Made in USA!!!


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

What is there web site I cant sim to find it.
THANKS


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

MICCOX said:


> What is there web site I cant sim to find it.
> THANKS


Glen's website is Arrow Dynamics. hit that link and seek and you will find a fine selection of Arrows Made in the US of A


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Barry O'Regan said:


> Glen's website is Arrow Dynamics. hit that link and seek and you will find a fine selection of Arrows Made in the US of A[/QU
> 
> Thanks I found it under www.nitrostinger.com


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

Just got a half dozen in .300 spine (Stinger PTP) to try out....

Great arrows and excellent concept! I think I will need some more :thumbs_up


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

ttt, looking for more testimonials...


----------



## gansettx (Dec 25, 2010)

Bringing this back to the top because i would like to know what spine i might need for my 28" heli-m set at 60-65lbs.


----------



## Mr.CNC (Feb 5, 2012)

These guys still making arrows?


----------



## PSE Mikey (Jan 31, 2004)

I see they still have a web site. Nitro-Stinger.com.
I still shoot my Nitro Stingers for hunting. They fly my QAD Exodus heads perfect. I tried contacting them a couple times the last two years, and no response.


----------



## Jtinman85 (Jun 13, 2018)

I will have to check these out, I am more and more trying to keep my money in the good ole USA!


----------



## BLHOOV9817 (Aug 23, 2018)

Good to see made in the USA!!!


----------



## In God We Trust (Apr 4, 2016)

I'll Check them out.


----------



## Gulch (Dec 14, 2018)

Awesome to see Made in the USA!


----------



## Fieldpoint33 (Dec 2, 2015)

Bout time


----------



## rbutcher (Jan 9, 2018)

Love to see the 100% american made stuff !!


----------



## Jcarrera (Feb 4, 2018)

ill have to check these out


----------



## Camshaft07 (Jun 13, 2017)

Good to see an American made company in the game


----------



## Arrow Dynamics (Sep 3, 2010)

I have some new shafts out .244 insert taper to .165(g-nock), all 100% made in USA.


----------



## Scott_cr (Oct 22, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## parwine (Dec 2, 2012)

ttt


----------

